# Mass Environmental Police



## Infamous

Seeking advise from a current MEP Officer.

I've been reading past threads on the forums related to MEP's, and it doesn't seem like they are highly regarded by many here on the boards. No matter to me, this is my dream career and i am working hard to get there.

I am about to begin my second year in Environmental Studies and preparing to transfer to a four year school for a bachelor's. From what i've read on the MA Civil Service website, an Associates Degree is all that is necessary. However, i will continue to move onto graduate studies in conservation while i pursue a career in the MEP.

I know several municipal police officers, none of them have any insight into how one would prepare for a career in the MEP, or can offer any advice. I want to speak with a current officer, who wouldn't mind offering some advice and if possible some mentoring.

Also, i look forward to any and all comments, negative or positive.


----------



## mpd61

WTH? I think we all LOVE the EPO's here...Some district courts are intimidated by their sidearms but, we like them here. I sat number #3 on the list back about ten years ago for nothing cuz they NEVER hired anybody forever. Keep studying and good luck.


----------



## Infamous

Thanks! The few threads i've found in searches for related threads, i saw posts that weren't too great about EPO's.

I will keep studying, when i get to graduate school, i will concentrate on environmental laws and use that as a backup.

I can't wait to hear from one, i don't know anyone i can talk to and ask some questions! Not even my professors know much about the field. Firstly, very few people study for my major, and even fewer do it to become an EPO. In fact, my professor (whose tenured) said that in his 30+ yrs teaching Environmental Studies, he only taught a few who had this in mind and some of them dropped out, the only 2 who graduated, he lost touch with.

I am from the Western Mass area, and I do tons of boating and fishing off the Oxbow launch. I wanted to stop and talk to one of the EPO's that was patrolling, but i didn't dare. This summer i'll definitely try to talk to one of the guys. They're there almost every weekend (especially memorial day)


----------



## officerbob

At my old job I would run into EPO's at least once a week. They all seemed like a squared away group. I believe the Environmental Police recently held a competitive test to establish an eligibility list. That being said, they do not hire often. The Environmental Police also enforce all MGL's as well.

I believe there are a couple EPO's on this forum that may be able to help you with some information.


----------



## GARDA




----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Don


GARDA said:


> View attachment 1483


Don't ignore my 81st post you fat bastard.......


----------



## Guest

Infamous said:


> I've been reading past threads on the forums related to MEP's, and it doesn't seem like they are highly regarded by many here on the boards.


I don't know how you got that idea....the only people I've seen here who don't think highly of EPO's aren't even cops themselves, so their opinions are meaningless.

Working in a city, I don't get to interact with them very often, but the ones I have encountered have all been fine, except one who didn't find a joke I made very funny. She literally had a domestic fall on the hood of her SUV; she apologized for punting it to me (NBD it was my area), saying how she hadn't handled a domestic since academy scenarios. I replied that I didn't know the normal nesting place of a ring-necked pheasant (an actual question on the MEP test I took ages ago), so we were even, and she didn't see the humor.


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> She literally had a domestic fall on the hood of her SUV; she apologized for punting it to me (NBD it was my area), saying how she hadn't handled a domestic since academy scenarios.


There are plenty of EPO's who do assist with Domestics and other municipal type calls. Granted, they're generally there just as cover, but in the smaller towns, they're always welcome and do make appearances.

To the OP: There are two well respected members here from the MEP. If I speak with one of them, I'll ask him to check the thread.


----------



## Guest

csauce777 said:


> There are plenty of EPO's who do assist with Domestics and other municipal type calls.


Not in these here parts.


----------



## GARDA

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Don't ignore my 81st post you fat bastard.......


That just made me laugh out loud enough so that my sleeping family heard me you prick!

Okay, but: The 1st pic is a broad (believe it or not) and still on the job.
The 2nd pic is a guy who's now retired. (a great guy by the way).


----------



## Infamous

Thanks guys, the reception i've gotten was much better than expected. But, perhaps some of you can answer some questions for me in the meantime; it seems some of you have gone through the process to an extent & some of you interacted w/ EPO's

- will my age (28) hurt me?

- Given the Civil Service exam history, how are are EPO exams announced? Is it based on needs to fill vacancies or list establishment? (same question for the hiring)

- if i were to intern, should i intern w/ a PD or w/ a conservation/forestry, or otherwise non official, but environmentally related company? Which would benefit me more?

- I dont see EPO's often in western mass, are there any departments out here?

- what are the questions like on the test? Any examples? Should you concentrate on mgl laws or environmental laws? 

- What can i do for myself now that can improve my chances of success as i begin the process?


----------



## 7costanza

If a campus cop ,a state trooper ,a muni and an EPO are all on scene who has top billing ?


----------



## Tuna

7costanza said:


> If a campus cop ,a state trooper ,a muni and an EPO are all on scene who has top billing ?


 Middlesex Shrieff's Dept.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> If a campus cop ,a state trooper ,a muni and an EPO are all on scene who has top billing ?


Whoever leaves first.


----------



## mpd61

mtc said:


> Pup - there was a certain "EPO" who won a place in "infamy"...
> 
> But we love OUR EPO's... they're badass and get to do shit the regular cops don't get to - like wrestle the dolphin and dance with wolves.


Ahhhhh.......had to fix it for ya!


----------



## Guest

Hey kid. Check out maine state game wardens if you're serious about it. Very very long and great training there. Tough to get in, but man the toys and gadgets those guys have are unreal! I believe application is open to anyone.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## officerbob

- will my age (28) hurt me?
**No. 28 is still considered young for getting into law enforcement*

- Given the Civil Service exam history, how are are EPO exams announced? Is it based on needs to fill vacancies or list establishment? (same question for the hiring)
**The EPO exams are few and far between. They are not included on the municipal civil service exam. The last exam that was offered was in 2012. Historically the EPO exam is offered approximately every 5 years.*

- if i were to intern, should i intern w/ a PD or w/ a conservation/forestry, or otherwise non official, but environmentally related company? Which would benefit me more?
**Personally I would recommend interning with a PD. The EP does perform typical law enforcement duties, so it would be advantageous for you to become familiarized with law enforcement operations. Since you are in western mass I would recommend doing the federal national park law enforcement class offered there. Once qualified this class would qualify you to work as a Seasonal Park Ranger in any of the national parks. There are many seasonal jobs on Cape Cod. It is a good gig and they work closely with EPO's. (Also the Rangers enforce federal law as well).*
*I would also look into the Seasonal Marine Patrol positions in NH. Another good gig to get started with.*

- I dont see EPO's often in western mass, are there any departments out here?
**Short answer, Yes. The EPO's have officers all across the state. Just because you don't see them does not mean they are not there.*

- what are the questions like on the test? Any examples? Should you concentrate on mgl laws or environmental laws?
**The questions on the test are heavily centered on environmental law. It is a difficult test, but having a background in environmental law will give you a very big leg up on the competition. *
- What can i do for myself now that can improve my chances of success as i begin the process?
**Personally I would recommend to take the Seasonal Pak Ranger course at Umass Amherst. (some here would probably disagree with me on that but ohhh well)*

*If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me.*


----------



## lofu

I don't have much to add to this thread other than "Good Luck kid!!!"

Nice to see a thread like this not turn into a train wreck.


----------



## Killjoy

You also may not see them a lot, because historically, they've been pretty small in numbers. I believe there are less than 90 currently employed, and that's for the entire state!


----------



## Harley387

The western mass EPOs have an office in Montague. Right around the corner from Bitzers fish hatchery. I think it's Montague road. Stop in and say hello.


----------



## 7costanza

Humurous as it was I was serious, I thought I read somewhere EPO have authority over other agencies for some reason, urban legend ?


----------



## Infamous

Thank you everyone, especially officerbob and Harley387. This is a great set of forums for guys like me, just trying to get information. We're not all lucky enough to know people connected that can help!

I do believe that the EPO's need more public exposure in Western Mass. As it stands right now, the only people that i know of that somewhat know about the EPO's, are a**hole snowmobile riders that talk about how much they hate them out here, and the drunken idiots on jetskis pissing the boaters and EPO's off on the CT River.

Five years from now, if i've accomplished this by then, i hope i can be a good resource for the next person who wants to get into the Mass EPO's


----------



## Tuna

Call 1 800 632 8075 or go on their web site.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Urban legend. No Agency has authority over any other...


Except T cops. They trump all on any way or tributary thereof adjacent to trolley tracks, busways, and land inhabited by homeless t-crawlers. (but they still can't stop you on the big road, so don't bother pulling over).



Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Infamous

I dont know but, given the situation i read about in Rhode Island, It may seem that State Police may have authority over the rest. It's possible it may apply in MA. In the picture below, and the article in questions, a tribal land Environmental Officer was protecting a smoke shop's rights to sell tobacco, where the state police wanted to serve a warrant and arrest the shop owners for some type of violation. In the end, the RI state laws were found to trump even the "sovereign" tribal lands and the Environmental PD and the smoke shop was shut down.

I'm probably not explaining the situation or the case accurately, just going out of memory from what i understood, but the link and picture is below. (pretty badass, this one EPO standing up to 3 state cops) much respect to all parties involved for maintaining respect for each other as officers of the law

http://www.boston.com/news/local/rh...20/3_sentenced_in_ri_smoke_shop_raid/?camp=pm










Anyway the point i'm trying to make is that would it not make sense, if a city ordinance/law is found in violation of a state law/ordinance, would this not give the state officers authority over the city/town? If so, would it not then be conceivable to believe the state officials would have the ultimate authority?

-edit-
I read over it some more, it seems the Natives who built the smoke shop were not paying taxes on the tobacco products they were selling.


----------



## 7costanza

> it seems the Natives


I find the term "Natives" extremely offensive as my grandparents told me I was a Chief in the Fuck A Wee Tribe when I was 5.


----------



## Killjoy

> pretty badass, this one EPO standing up to 3 state cops


Sure, until he was picking his teeth up off the deck.


----------



## Tuna

Dude, just what are you after here????? You post that you want to get on the job yet you post 2 inflamatory posts clearly invalidating the EPOs. What's up there? BTW that's not a RI EPO that's a tribal ranger. You writting a paper? Did you get a happy gram from the guy in green? What exactly are you after?


----------



## lofu

Aaaaand we are going off the rails.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I give super trooper the win on the first RISP, draw with the second, and no chance in hell with the third.


----------



## Infamous

Tuna, i never invalidated the EPO's, and certainly wasnt being inflammatory against them. Furthermore, the article on the RI incident i read stated it was a tribal environmental officer, and i praised the fact that he stood his ground (although i think its clear to everyone he doesnt stand a chance)

What are you so upset about anyway, maybe you should take some meds to chill or something before you get an aneurism lol

BxDetSgt - i think you're right on the money


----------



## Guest

Infamous said:


> What are you so upset about anyway, maybe you should take some meds to chill or something before you get an aneurism lol


My bet is you're about to take a ride on a bus, and you're not paying for this cruise with a Charlie Card.... This one's for free, pal

Don't fare evade! T cops outrule ALL cops!!!!!111!!!ONE!!11!


----------



## lofu

lofu said:


> I don't have much to add to this thread other than "Good Luck kid!!!"
> 
> Nice to see a thread like this not turn into a train wreck.


I guess this is all my fault. I jinxed it.


----------



## Harley387

$50 says he's a wayward NES member.


----------



## Tuna

Harley387 said:


> $50 says he's a wayward NES member.


 That or CMPSA's new pivot man. Now infamous, be a good little boy and call the 800 number posted above and make sure you leave your name and contact info so one of those EPOs can get back to you.


----------



## SinePari

BxDetSgt said:


> I give super trooper the win on the first RISP, draw with the second, and no chance in hell with the third.


My guess is 5 foot 4 #1 goes for the throat because he knows #s 2 and 3 are behind him haha


----------



## grn3charlie

lofu said:


> I guess this is all my fault. I jinxed it.


No good deed goes unpunished. FNG's today don't know when to STFU!


----------



## Infamous

Lol 

Alright thanks to everyone who provided valuable information.


----------



## niteowl1970

Infamous said:


> Lol
> 
> Alright thanks to everyone who provided valuable information.


What about the people that provided regular information? Can they at least get a shout out?


----------



## mpd61

All I know now is how wicked pissa that cordovan-brown leather gear that the RISP wear looks! Makes me jealous!


----------



## Infamous

niteowl1970 said:


> What about the people that provided regular information? Can they at least get a shout out?


Well, i considered all the posts that did not derail the thread as valuable, since i came here w/ nothing.

Great boards, good resource.


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> All I know now is how wicked pissa that cordovan-brown leather gear that the RISP wear looks! Makes me jealous!


The official name of the color is "Mahogany".


----------



## Guest

I like the department issued pajamas, as seen center. Get comfy on those snowy midnights!










I never noticed they have two different color campaign cover colors. Interesting. RISP just did away with a very long-standing and well known tradition. As a result of new cruisers being too small, Troopers are no longer required to wear their covers at all times including while driving. This is(was) a very well known regulation around RI. An acquaintance of mine on the job said they receive DAILY complaints from motorists that "The trooper in cruiser ___ isn't wearing his hat!"


----------



## grn3charlie

GMass said:


> An acquaintance of mine on the job said they receive DAILY complaints from motorists that "The trooper in cruiser ___ isn't wearing his hat!"


An easy yet entirely unnecessary way to fuck with the troopers. Stupid gig.


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> An easy yet entirely unnecessary way to fuck with the troopers. Stupid gig.


The job over there is nothing like I've seen before.
Promotions are based on seniority, so unless you have discipline issues you're getting promoted. Literally, just wait your turn. In fact, everything on their job is seniority based. Junior guy books all accidents, junior guy does the barracks meal pickups, etc.. If you're from the junior-most group of hires, you're still treated like you're in the academy at your barracks until a new class of troopers hit the road. You'll come in to work and be ordered to change out of your uniform to facilitate polishing door knobs and waxing floors.


----------



## quality617

"Chill" went out of the lexicon about the same time MTV stopped showing music videos.

*yes, I'm coming to the party very late*


----------



## grn3charlie

GMass said:


> The job over there is nothing like I've seen before.
> Promotions are based on seniority, so unless you have discipline issues you're getting promoted. Literally, just wait your turn. In fact, everything on their job is seniority based. Junior guy books all accidents, junior guy does the barracks meal pickups, etc.. If you're from the junior-most group of hires, you're still treated like you're in the academy at your barracks until a new class of troopers hit the road. You'll come in to work and be ordered to change out of your uniform to facilitate polishing door knobs and waxing floors.


I can agree with FNG's getting the shit jobs. The problem is when they don't occasionally see senior guys doing them as well. Also, they're cops, not janitors, that's a problem.


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> I can agree with FNG's getting the shit jobs. The problem is when they don't occasionally see senior guys doing them as well. Also, they're cops, not janitors, that's a problem.


You think the junior most guy on the shift should run around your entire jurisdiction writing every AC report? And be your department's lunch bitch?
Interesting.
I was never treated that way when I was the new guy or a F.C., so I can't imagine treating anyone else like that just because they're the most recent to get hired.


----------



## grn3charlie

GMass said:


> You think the junior most guy on the shift should run around your entire jurisdiction writing every AC report? And be your department's lunch bitch?
> Interesting.
> I was never treated that way when I was the new guy or a F.C., so I can't imagine treating anyone else like that just because they're the most recent to get hired.


Hell no my friend. Articulation is everything and reading your reply shows me that I did not do that as much as I thought I did. I trust no one with my lunch, can't fuck that up on me. I unfortunately was treated that way so I would not repeat that behavior. However, there is some dues paying BUT it must be tempered with not having a new guy do anything that you have not done yourself nor continue to do. New guys have to see the old guys doing the same thing and should not bitch about it. None of that includes having them do degrading things either.


----------



## mpd61

I'm the senior patrolman. 20th year. My pick of patrol vehicle. When the young guys and Sergeant want Coffee and breakfast wraps.......I RUN to appease them!!!!


----------



## grn3charlie

When I do a coffee run I refuse to get anything more than a black, regular or milk and sugar. Anyone who wants complicated has to get it on their own.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> You think the junior most guy on the shift should run around your entire jurisdiction writing every AC report? And be your department's lunch bitch?
> Interesting.
> I was never treated that way when I was the new guy or a F.C., so I can't imagine treating anyone else like that just because they're the most recent to get hired.


Nope, I expect to take care of what happens in my sector. However, when it comes time to getting forced for OT, then I damn well expect the junior people on my shift to get forced before me, every single time.

When you're a patrolman in the patrol division, seniority is ALL you have.


----------



## Killjoy

Well, while I don't agree with treating FNG's like sh*t (some troops are notorious for that), I do think that dues should be paid by new guys. FNG's should be the first guys stepping up to book accidents, or whatever crap work appears. I always gave senior guys the right of first refusal on menial jobs, and more often than not, they took them anyways but they appreciated the offer. Treating senior guys with respect doesn't go unnoticed, something some of the new troops should take note of when they're crying about getting forced, having long commutes, etc. Policing in general is a very paternal field and most senior guys paid their dues long before the new guys got on.



> When I do a coffee run I refuse to get anything more than a black, regular or milk and sugar.


Nothing like being in full pack having to order a "Decaf Blueberry Iced Coffee with skim milk and equal"!


----------



## FishmanKen

Has there been any news on the status of the civil service list that resulted from last year's Environmental Police officer A/B exam?


----------



## Tuna

FishmanKen said:


> Has there been any news on the status of the civil service list that resulted from last year's Environmental Police officer A/B exam?


 Interviews have been done as of 2 weeks ago. Background investigations are being done as I type. The final 14 will be decided on in the next few weeks. Academy start date will be Jan. Feb.


----------



## FishmanKen

Thanks Tuna.


----------



## BxDetSgt

_ "You'll come in to work and be ordered to change out of your uniform to facilitate polishing door knobs and waxing floors."_

I think that knob polishing is not somthing that should be given out by seniority. Knob polishing is a very sepcialized feild and should only be done by experts.


----------



## Dan Stark

BxDetSgt said:


> _ "You'll come in to work and be ordered to change out of your uniform to facilitate polishing door knobs and waxing floors."_
> 
> I think that knob polishing is not somthing that should be given out by seniority. Knob polishing is a very sepcialized feild and should only be done by experts.


All the knob polishing on my job is done WHILE people are in uniform.


----------



## MassIrish

Looking for info/advice relative to the 6/14/14 Environmental Police Officer A/B Exam:

Anybody else take the test and get their results? I took the exam, and while I thought I did pretty well, I recieved only an 80.
Any idea of where a score of 80 will place on the list?
Any idea of when the list will be published?
Will they merge this list with the 2011 list?
How long after the list is published will the next step in the process take place?
What does the hiring process look like?
Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## militia_man

MassIrish said:


> Looking for info/advice relative to the 6/14/14 Environmental Police Officer A/B Exam:
> 
> Anybody else take the test and get their results? I took the exam, and while I thought I did pretty well, I recieved only an 80.
> Any idea of where a score of 80 will place on the list?
> Any idea of when the list will be published?
> Will they merge this list with the 2011 list?
> How long after the list is published will the next step in the process take place?
> What does the hiring process look like?
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


80 is a good score for the EPO exam. It is a tough test. Are you a veteran? If not, don't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## MassIrish

MM, thanks, it was a tough test, I studied and felt pretty confident when I left. Been waiting for the email from HRD for two months, and was pretty bummed when I saw my score. 

I qualify as a disabled Veteran. Separated as an Infantry Officer, 4 years active duty, OIF 06-08. So that should put me at the top as far as I understand.


----------



## militia_man

Things are looking good for you then.


----------



## MiamiVice

74.......no vet, no chance..... oh wait I've already been on 13 years. Oh well the dream of a new F 150 will be had at the dealership I guess.


----------



## CapeSpecial

FYI the list is finally out. Anyone get calls/emails yet?


----------



## MiamiVice

Word on the street was they were hurrying through backgrounds for around a dozen or so spots. That may be done with the Baker hiring freeze.


----------



## Bloodhound

MiamiVice said:


> Word on the street was they were hurrying through backgrounds for around a dozen or so spots. That may be done with the Baker hiring freeze.


According to Baker's memo, law enforcement is exempt from the freeze.


----------



## Tuna

MiamiVice said:


> Word on the street was they were hurrying through backgrounds for around a dozen or so spots. That may be done with the Baker hiring freeze.


 You're spot on


----------



## Clydon94

anyone know when the next test for this is?


----------



## JD02124

2016 Environmental Police Officer A/B Examination - Massachusetts


----------



## Kilvinsky

I went to the academy with a guy who was in the "MARINE AND RECREATION DIVISION" at the time who segued into the Environmental Police. He would tell us about his job and we all wanted to either join him, or punch his lights out. I know there is a hell of a lot more to it that he described, but man, to be a cop and enjoy the great outdoors....

Oh wait, I can do that on detail. I FREEZE MY ASS OFF, GET SOAKED TO THE BONE, AND BAKE LIKE A CAKE! sigh. whatever.

EPOs still have a SWEET gig. TUNA, you da man!


----------



## triplethreat

Here goes nothing, I just bit the bullet and gave the Commonwealth another $100 to take this test. Not sure I feel so good about the test, but hey it is worth a shot. Any one have any pointers? I just spent money on the reading list to study as well. .


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

triplethreat said:


> Here goes nothing, I just bit the bullet and gave the Commonwealth another $100 to take this test. Not sure I feel so good about the test, but hey it is worth a shot. Any one have any pointers? I just spent money on the reading list to study as well. .


I don't think it's a test like CS, but it's more informational based. As in you really have to study and learn the material to do well. Study your brains out.

If I'm inaccurate on this, someone please correct me. This is what I've understood this test to be however.


----------



## triplethreat

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I don't think it's a test like CS, but it's more informational based. As in you really have to study and learn the material to do well. Study your brains out.
> 
> If I'm inaccurate on this, someone please correct me. This is what I've understood this test to be however.


No, I believe you are accurate, well that is exactly what I've heard anyways. So hoping spending the money on the books actually pays off. I'm not a huge fan of Civil Service Exams at all, seems more psych directed then anything.

I have some experience with Boating Patrol, BUT I lack the Vet preference. So whats that like a 5% chance ?. Thank you!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

triplethreat said:


> No, I believe you are accurate, well that is exactly what I've heard anyways. So hoping spending the money on the books actually pays off. I'm not a huge fan of Civil Service Exams at all, seems more psych directed then anything.
> 
> I have some experience with Boating Patrol, BUT I lack the Vet preference. So whats that like a 5% chance ?. Thank you!


You probably have a much higher chance of getting hired here, than via CS exam. If you put the book time in, and crush it because it's knowledge based... I'm sure you'll score well.

Maybe Tuna or Boats can chime in. Pretty sure they both know the process much better than I.


----------



## patrol22

triplethreat said:


> I have some experience with Boating Patrol, BUT I lack the Vet preference. So whats that like a 5% chance ?. Thank you!


A 5% chance is better than the 0% chance you have if you don't take it. For what it's worth I have taken 3 police exams in my life and have gotten job offers out of all three. (2 CS tests in MA and one test for a city in RI) Yes I'm a vet but I also try hard on the tests and do my best in the processes.

Don't give up just because of attitude, persevere and you will make it. Plenty of my friends and coworkers took dozens of tests prior to getting on the job but they stuck with it and and all eventually landed spots.


----------



## triplethreat

patrol22 said:


> A 5% chance is better than the 0% chance you have if you don't take it. For what it's worth I have taken 3 police exams in my life and have gotten job offers out of all three. (2 CS tests in MA and one test for a city in RI) Yes I'm a vet but I also try hard on the tests and do my best in the processes.
> 
> Don't give up just because of attitude, persevere and you will make it. Plenty of my friends and coworkers took dozens of tests prior to getting on the job but they stuck with it and and all eventually landed spots.


You aren't wrong there, a little is always better then not at all. That's very assuring to hear. & thank you for sharing. I'm not giving up at all, I like a challenge so we will see where this goes. 2 months of being a book warm, bring it on! Not sure how many people actually test for this exam, but police I'm like 3000 AND scored over 90!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

patrol22 said:


> Yes I'm a vet


That's like having the secret recipe to Coca Cola, with regard to getting on in Mass.


----------



## patrol22

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> That's like having the secret recipe to Coca Cola, with regard to getting on in Mass.


I sort of agree. Of the last 10 people my department hired only 1 was a vet. I also know of a few non vets in the last RTT. Being a vet certainly makes it easier but it's not impossible otherwise.


----------



## gobruins

Do you need certain requirements to take the EPO test?


----------



## triplethreat

JD02124 said:


> 2016 Environmental Police Officer A/B Examination - Massachusetts





gobruins said:


> Do you need certain requirements to take the EPO test?


If you read the whole forum, your questions can probably be answered..


----------



## gobruins

Thank you


----------



## Goose

triplethreat said:


> No, I believe you are accurate, well that is exactly what I've heard anyways. So hoping spending the money on the books actually pays off. I'm not a huge fan of Civil Service Exams at all, seems more psych directed then anything.


Pop quiz hotshot! What's the state bird?

Isn't it a left something?


----------



## JD02124

Goose said:


> Pop quiz hotshot! What's the state bird?
> 
> Isn't it a left something?


Shoot the hostage&#8230; I think im gunna give this test a whirl just so I could say if I got on yea im from Boston where none of this applied to me growing up. Ha!


----------



## gobruins

Not sure what the state bird is , but I think it's nesting habits are inside the pockets of your local politician


----------



## pahapoika

Yellow bellied sap sucker ? 

If the EPO test is the same from years ago it will be a very humbling experience. Especially if your use to scoring high on other tests. 

But get the books, study and give it a shot. Looks like a nice gig


----------



## triplethreat

Studied for the Police Test!?! I wouldn't even know where to begin for that... PSYCH101 ? I had more fire questions and repetition of personal opinion questions then anything. I'm glad I didn't waste money buying study guides for that one, but hey good for those who made the attempt!

As far as the state bird... I think I found it. #trump2016


----------



## Tuna

Black Capped Chicadee . Don't worry that wont be on the test. excuse my spelling.


----------



## MiamiVice

Pipping plovers where all over the last test, bears, deers yarding up.... etc etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

Went over these in past threads, but some of the stand out questions ( and remember i'm a kid for Boston ) were........................

_What part is the "gunwale" on a boat ?
What is the migratory habit of the Atlantic Sea Bass ?
What is the warmest part of an ice covered pond ?_

As you can see a city kid taking this test is completely unfair


----------



## triplethreat

pahapoika said:


> Went over these in past threads, but some of the stand out questions ( and remember i'm a kid for Boston ) were........................
> 
> _What part is the "gunwale" on a boat ?
> What is the migratory habit of the Atlantic Sea Bass ?
> What is the warmest part of an ice covered pond ?_
> 
> As you can see a city kid taking this test is completely unfair




Gunwale - The top edge of the hull of a vessel, where it meets the deck.

Sea Bass- _"Common around rock jetties and over rocky bottoms in shallow waters. However, there have been reports of individuals in depts of over 425 feet and in offshore areas. Black sea bass generally overwinter in water 240 to 600 feet deep. During the summer, adult sea bass gather at depths of less than 120 feet. Young-of-the-year and yearlings tend to summer in estuaries. In southern Massachusetts, young-of-the-year start to enter estuaries in August and move offshore to depths of 180 t0 360 feet during the fall. The largest adults in southern New England tend to begin their annual offshore and southerly migration as early as August, while juveniles and smaller adults migrate later in the fall."_

warmest part of an ice covered pond - the deepest areas. Cold water is less dense making the ice capable of floating on top.

Thank god I'm just a country girl ( :


----------



## DL6185

I've been studying for this test for awhile now, however, I lack a college degree. I have 4 years of municipal police dispatch experience and 10 years of maritime industry job experience prior to that...would any of that count without the degree? I have been looking forward to taking it but recently heard they won't look at anyone after the test unless they have the degree or vet status. Is that far from the truth? I just want to know if my experience is credible in any way shape or form. Thanks in advance.


----------



## districtcircus12

triplethreat said:


> Here goes nothing, I just bit the bullet and gave the Commonwealth another $100 to take this test. Not sure I feel so good about the test, but hey it is worth a shot. Any one have any pointers? I just spent money on the reading list to study as well. .


IT is all environmental questions....


----------



## MiamiVice

districtcircus12 said:


> IT is all environmental questions....


Incorrect.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

DL6185 said:


> I've been studying for this test for awhile now, however, I lack a college degree. I have 4 years of municipal police dispatch experience and 10 years of maritime industry job experience prior to that...would any of that count without the degree? I have been looking forward to taking it but recently heard they won't look at anyone after the test unless they have the degree or vet status. Is that far from the truth? I just want to know if my experience is credible in any way shape or form. Thanks in advance.


You could always start working on that degree now . Sometimes it takes two years for them to actually hire somebody !
Not sure but looks like 60 hours to qualify or close to it ?

_
1. have a high school diploma or equivalency certificate approved by the Massachusetts Department of Education.

2. have at least two years of full-time, or equivalent part-time, professional or para-professional experience in wildlife or fisheries conservation or management, natural resources conservation or management, biological or environmental science, forestry, ecology, marine science, conservation law enforcement or related field, or any equivalent combination of such experience and the substitutions below._
*Substitutions:*

_An Associate's degree in environmental science, biology, oceanography, ecology, natural resource management, wildlife management, fisheries management, forestry, conservation law enforcement or related field, may be substituted for one year of the required experience on the basis of two years of education* for one year of experience._

_A Bachelor's or higher degree in environmental science, biology, oceanography, ecology, natural resource management, wildlife management, fisheries management, forestry, conservation law enforcement, or related field may be substituted for the required experience on the basis of two years of education* for one year of experience._
**One year of education equals 30 semester hours or its equivalent. Education toward a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed*

the irony is most people with this background want nothing to do with being a police officer.


----------



## FFEMT87

Hi everyone, I was hoping to get some insight from a current EPO. I received a score of 84 on the exam, is that typically considered competitive? I know it has a high fail rate and it was certainly a difficult test.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3BrindleBoxers

Test Scores for the Sept exam already sent out this morning with an established list expected in December. Never seen the state come back with results that fast.


----------



## 3BrindleBoxers

FFEMT87 said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping to get some insight from a current EPO. I received a score of 84 on the exam, is that typically considered competitive? I know it has a high fail rate and it was certainly a difficult test.
> Thanks in advance.


Good score .... are you a vet?


----------



## MiamiVice

Last time i got a 74 and was #90ish on the list. 84 is pretty good for that test.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna

[QUOTE="
the irony is most people with this background want nothing to do with being a police officer.[/QUOTE]
Not true. We have many with 4 and 6 year degrees in wildlife or marine biology. They targeted that field knowing that it was sought after for the job.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Tuna said:


> [QUOTE="
> the irony is most people with this background want nothing to do with being a police officer.


Not true. We have many with 4 and 6 year degrees in wildlife or marine biology. They targeted that field knowing that it was sought after for the job.[/QUOTE]
Makes absolute sense. It's important to have those with a LAW ENFORCEMENT mind set taking the job, but in all honesty, it's just as important to have those with an ENVIRONMENTAL mindset in the job as well. It's the perfect balance.


----------



## ccoutdoors

Can those with a MA LEO AND science background but without veteran status be considered for the job? Scored an 84 on this year's test as well but my optimism is guarded due to not being a vet.


----------



## fox1

I got my scores back and I received an 89, plus I have vets status. Is that competitive? Is having disability vet status helpful?


----------

